# Getting there 2011 - Almost Done



## unitedguy (Aug 25, 2011)

90% done with the haunt. Small video: 




:xbones:Arrrrrrr!:xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing says "Halloween" like orange lighting I'm not generally a big fan of the inflatable props, but the cat on the roof is so much fun.

Was that a guillotine I saw to the right of your garage?


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Looking good! Really liked the cannon and the animated guillotine.

I'm not big on inflatables either...but of all the one's I've ever seen, the cat on the roof is by far the best...lol...it's kinda cool, actually. It's also placed perfectly.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

looks great! - i wish we had tots coming through our street.... we don't : ( 
that's why I am forced to throw a 1 night party instead.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I LOVE the guillotine! (thank you spell check..)


----------



## unitedguy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks! Built the guillotine 4 years ago as one of my first home made props. It gets better and more evil looking with age. Yeah, we are phasing out our inflatables one by one as they die and going with all built props from now on. Evolution in haunting I guess. The inflatables only have a lifespan of about 3 years, so we will probably give them all away after this season. Kurt


----------



## Homer (Sep 28, 2011)

great stuff


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Well done! Looks great.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Love the campfire skellies and cannon fogger. Guillotine rocks.


----------



## rpersun (Sep 29, 2011)

*Great Job*

Your haunt looks awesome, I can only aspire to be as good as you. Keep up the great work.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice. !!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love the ship!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I be lovin' thar pirate theme laddy! 

Fogger cannon is a first for me! Love it! And the talking pirates mustache is classic.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Sweeet!
Great looking Yard Haunt!
I liked the positioning of teh inflatable black cat right above the door!
Looks like he's gonna pounce!


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

The cat on the roof is a great touch. I was thinking of inquiring him and putting him on top of a car in the driveway.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

nice job.....


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that looks great! love your pirates.


----------

